# Abdominal aortography



## mshelly87 (Aug 25, 2009)

How would you bill for an abdominal aortogram -renal level during a right and left heart cath? From what i understand the NCCI policy manual states that in order to bill a 75625 or 75630 the physician would have to do as complete a study including venous phase as it would be without the cath.  The physician reported that there was no significant renal artery stenosis under the abdominal aortography section of the procedure report. I want to make sure i am not missing services.


----------



## charityelaine (Aug 25, 2009)

I usually use the 93544.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 25, 2009)

mshelly87 said:


> How would you bill for an abdominal aortogram -renal level during a right and left heart cath? From what i understand the NCCI policy manual states that in order to bill a 75625 or 75630 the physician would have to do as complete a study including venous phase as it would be without the cath.  The physician reported that there was no significant renal artery stenosis under the abdominal aortography section of the procedure report. I want to make sure i am not missing services.



From Z health Publishing Coding Series - Diagnostic and Interventional Cardiovascular Coding Reference Book - G0275 Renal artery angiography (uni or bilateral) performed at the time of cardiac catheterization, includes catheter placement, injection of dye, flush aortogram and radiologic supervision and interpretation and production of images.  This is otherwise known as a "fly-by" aortogram.


----------



## taralyn1 (Oct 6, 2009)

I also would bill 93544 w/lft hcth


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 7, 2009)

Jim Pawloski said:


> From Z health Publishing Coding Series - Diagnostic and Interventional Cardiovascular Coding Reference Book - G0275 Renal artery angiography (uni or bilateral) performed at the time of cardiac catheterization, includes catheter placement, injection of dye, flush aortogram and radiologic supervision and interpretation and production of images.  This is otherwise known as a "fly-by" aortogram.



I agree with Jim. The cpt 93544 is for the aortic root (where it joins the heart) up to the arch, not for the abdomin.

HTH


----------

